# Elm Bowl



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Yesterday I had a request for a couple of bowls. A friend of mine I haven't seen since high school saw one of the bowls my sister has at her place in my home town. The gal wanted to know how to contact me as she wanted two bowls. So she messaged me on face book and wanted me to make her two bowls. One she wanted larger for a fruit display bowl and one smaller for a change bowl in their walk in closet. So I got to work yesterday. Turned a Elm bowl which is 11 1/2" X 4". It has one coat of tung oil on it when the picture was taken. I put the second coat on today. Tomorrow it will get the third and final coat. This is also the first bowl I did following Vince's advice on sanding and must say he really helped me. I always had trouble with like Elm and Ash but this thing turned out extremely smooth.


----------



## 57759 (Apr 8, 2011)

BernieW said:


> Yesterday I had a request for a couple of bowls. A friend of mine I haven't seen since high school saw one of the bowls my sister has at her place in my home town. The gal wanted to know how to contact me as she wanted two bowls. So she messaged me on face book and wanted me to make her two bowls. One she wanted larger for a fruit display bowl and one smaller for a change bowl in their walk in closet. So I got to work yesterday. Turned a Elm bowl which is 11 1/2" X 4". It has one coat of tung oil on it when the picture was taken. I put the second coat on today. Tomorrow it will get the third and final coat. This is also the first bowl I did following Vince's advice on sanding and must say he really helped me. I always had trouble with like Elm and Ash but this thing turned out extremely smooth.


********************************************************
And besides being extremely smooth it is extremely beautiful.

I'd like to ask if it is Native Elm (American Elm)?


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Robert. I believe it is what they call Siberan Elm.


----------

